# Fauna import uk?



## kaimarion (Dec 31, 2007)

Is this an inactive website as there seems to be no way to contact these people at all and it is a complete pain in the ****.
2 weeks ago I applied for a trade account for the shop I work at and haven't heard a word from them at and tonight I attempted to join their VIP club just in case it was necessary step toward getting a trade account but there is no paypal button at the bottom of the page and the price is not specified.


The only reason I tried to join was because I seen someone recommend them on here a while ago and thought they must be at least be half decent...



EDIT: Wrong section was meant to be in general herp chat.


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

I really wound't bother, there are alot better wholesalers and importers out there. Fauna are pritty poor, I also dont think they are active any more. 

Jay


----------



## penfold (Sep 9, 2007)

i wouldn use them .their after care sucks had an emerald tree boa turn up once got it out the bag on inspection to find a large absess in mouth rang fauna all i got was take it to a vet :bash:cleared it up myself in couple of weeks


----------



## kaimarion (Dec 31, 2007)

Spikebrit said:


> I really wound't bother, there are alot better wholesalers and importers out there. Fauna are pritty poor, I also dont think they are active any more.
> 
> Jay


Are there any specific importers/wholesalers you would recommend?

Thanks


----------



## serpentsupplies (Sep 4, 2009)

reptiles plus are very good. jason and his team definetly know there stuff.
peregrine livefoods are very good for captive bred stuiff, geting in less basic stuff as well. you can check their livestock list on their website.
also zoologic are good too. prices are a little bit more but they have a good list


----------

